# Hiatus Hernia..do you get short breath?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have diagnosed with this condition a few years back, but have been having more problems lately with shortness of breath. My blood pressure is okay, but I have noticed when my HH acts up (feeling pressure from stomach) I get short winded. Is this normal?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Whoa I get this too! Where do you get this, upper middle part? Do you have a lot of gas?? Was your blood pressure low before this and you mean its ok now? I have really low blood presshre


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

I too have the shortness of breath problem. In fact it was so bad once that I went to the store to check out my bloodpressure on one of those machines near the pharmacy. When my acid is at its worst, I feel as if my windpipe is tightening and then the panic starts, which only makes it worse. I have a popcorn bag that I heay up and place on my chest. I have found that this helps somewhat. I know this may sound a little strange, but I have also found that raising my arms above my head helps the relieve the tightness and allows me to breathe more deeply.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Me, too. It's an awful feeling. I just had an Endoscopy last week and a 48 hour PH monitoring. The PH monitoring showed that the levels of acid are high all of the time in the esophagus. Doctor talked to me yesterday and recommends surgery. Too much of the stomach has "squeezed" through the bottom valve and that's why I have so much acid reflux problems, chest tightness, and shortness of breath. I can't even bend over without getting acid coming up and feeling like I can't breathe. He said that if I wait much longer, he's afraid I might have a rupture. I have to put it on hold for now because we don't have insurance coverage. We've applied to the State for health insurance and we should know something within 30 days. So, for now, he told me to use Prevacid as often as I need to help control the acid.It sure is miserable to have.Did you know that more women get Hiatal Hernias? And pregnancy is the number one cause!Does anyone know which type of Doctor is the best to do this type of surgery? A Thoracic Specialist or some other? I forgot to ask my Gastro that yesterday.


----------

